# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Το ποδαράκι του είναι πρησμένο

## ninos

καλησπέρα

τελικά οτι αγαπάς πολύ σε ταλαιπωρεί. Μπαίνω στο θέμα 

Το ένα πόδι απο το καναρίνι είναι πρησμένο. Οχι αυτό με το δαχτυλίδι. Δεν έχει κάποιο εξόγκωμα ή πληγή. Απλά γενικό πρήξιμο. Το χρώμα του ποδιού αυτού είναι πιο κόκκινο, προφανώς λόγο του πρήξιμο. Πριν κάνα 2 μέρες φαινόταν να το κρατούσε, ελάχιστα όμως κ κάνα 2 φορές, οπότε κ δεν έδωσα σημασία, όμως τώρα είναι εμφανές οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά..Γενικά το πατά,αλλά αρκετές φορες το κρατά όρθιο. Η διαθέση του είναι μια χαρά.

Το πρήξιμο είναι γενικότερο κ οχι μονο σε ενα σημείο κ στο καλάμι του, αλλα οχι πολύ ψιλά Ισως να ειναι κ λιγο περισσοτερο πρισμένο στο πισω δάχτυλο του κ στο μπροστά μέρος του καρπού. ΔΕΝ υπάρχει κάποιο εξόγκωμα ή πληγή κ δεν βλέπω να έχει φαγούρα

Καπου διάβασα για ουρικό οξύ στα πτηνά.Αυτές τι μέρες του είχα δώσει για 3 μέρες αυγοτροφή κ την είχε ταράξει ο άτιμος!!! Δεν ξεκολούσε.... Του την έβγαλα αμέσως κ του έβαλα κόκκινη πιπεριά λόγο βηματαμίνης Α. Επίσης έβγαλα τις πλαστικές πατήθρες κ έβαλα ξύλινες για να είναι πιο μαλακές.

Επισης κανα 2 φορες οι πατηθρες ηταν βρωμικες, διοτι πατουσε τις κουτσουλιες κατω κ βρόμιζε η πατούσα του, οπότε τις μετέφερε κ στις πατήθρες. Ομως το απογευμα τις καθαρίζα. Ίσως κ να μολύνθηκε, απλά δύσκολο, γιατί κάθε απογευμά του τις καθαρίζω

Του έβαλα λίγο epithol προληπτικά σε περίπτωση κάποιος μόλυνσης σαν πρώτο μέτρο, αφού είναι Κυριακή. 

Θα προσπαθήσω να σας βγάλω κ κάποια φωτογραφία, απλά δεν θέλω να τον πιάσω πάλι.  Ισως εαν υπαρχει καποια αναλογης περιπτωσης φωτογραφια κ μπορει καποιος ας την βαλει εδω για να την δω κ να σας πω. Απο άυριο θα βγάλω κ φώτο κουτσουλίες. Απλά τώρα λόγο τις κόκκινης πηπεριάς είναι κόκκινες, οπότε θα βγούνε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

Επειδή δεν έχει κάποιο εξόγκωμα / σπυρί είτε πληγή, είναι συπτόματα του ουρικό όξυ αυτά ? Η κόκκινη πιπεριά βοηθά σε αυτό ?

_Y.S τοποθέτησα φωτογραφίες στο ποστ 8_

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ το ουρικο οξυ προκαλει πρηξιμο στις αρθρωσεις  και συνηθως το ποδι αποκτα εκει λευκοκιτρινη εμφανιση .δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο.πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να βαλεις φωτο για να σε βοηθησουμε (αν βεβαια αυτο ειναι δυνατο και φαινεται με σαφηνεια κατι ) ή  πρεπει να το δει γιατρος γιατι μπορει να ειναι ειτε  καποια φλεγμονη ,ειτε και καποιο αγγειακο προβλημα

----------


## mariakappa

το ουρικο οξυ πως φευγει? και εμενα το καναρινι μου εχει λευκοκιτρινα ποδια και ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ισως ειναι ουρικο οξυ αλλα δεν μου ειπε τι να κανω.

----------


## jk21

η ποδαγρα (αν ειναι ) ειναι προβλημα συσσωρευσης του ουρικου οξεος στον  οργανισμο που ειναι υποπροιον του μεταβολισμου των πρωτεινων.ξεχωριζει  απο τα ακαρεα απο την πιο κιτρινη αποχρωση και απο το οτι δημιουργει  ογκιδια κυριως στις αρθρωσεις .αν ειναι κατι τετοιο δεν χρειαζεται  betadine εκτος αν καποιο σημειο ανοιξει και μολυνθει.ισως γλυκερινη να  βοηθα ή αραιο διαλυμα της με ελαχιστο ιωδιο αλλα το βασικο ειναι η  διαιτα που πρεπει να ειναι πτωχη σε  πρωτεινες (αυγοτροφη κλπ) .αυτο που πρεπει να βοηθα ειναι η καταναλωση αρκετης  τσουκνιδας (αν βρεις τετοιο καιρο ..  )  σε καθημερινη βαση.εχει την ιδιοτητα να μειωνει το ουρικο οξυ αποβαλλοντα το απο τον οργανισμο 

ομως μια φωτο θα βοηθουσε για να μην την μπερδεψουμε με τα ακαρεα ή κατι αλλο .


αν θελεις να το δουμε περισσοτερο μου λες να διαχωρισω το θεμα και να κανουμε καινουργιο δικο σου με τα τελευταια 2 ποστ

----------


## mariakappa

οχι σε ευχαριστω.θα στειλω φωτο του καναρινιου για να με βοηθησετε.το μονο που εχω να προσθεσω ειναι οτι τα ποδια του ειναι πρησμενα με εξογκωματα κιτρινα.αρα μαλλον εχει ποδαγρα ο καημενος.

----------


## ninos

Το βραδυ θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω φωτογραφια. Δεν ειμαι σπιτι τωρα..Ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο,αλλα κατι παροδικο. Τι να πω ρε γαμωτο. Δεν προλαβαμε να τελειωσουμε με τα ακαρεα της τραχειας κ τωρα αλλο παλι προβλημα !!

----------


## mariakappa

μην ανησυχεις.αντιμετωπιζω κι εγω ακριβως την ιδια περιπτωση.και να φανταστεις οτι το πουλι δεν ειναι δικο μου.το ειχαν παρατησει οι ιδιοκτητες του και αποφασισα να το υιοθετησω.σκεφτηκα οτι μαζι με τα δικα μου θα ζησει κι αυτο.αλλα στεναχωριεμαι πολυ που δεν μπορω να λυσω το προβλημα του.
ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα για τα πουλακια μας.

----------


## ninos

τελικα τωρα που το βλεπω καλυτερα, μοιαζει  να εχει αρκετα λεπια. καμία σχέση μάλλον με ουρικό οξύ.. 

Απλα απο μπροστα ειναι καθαρο κ με ξεγελασε ισως. Οι φωτο δεν ειναι τοσο καλες παιδια, ημουν κ μονος κ δεν ηθελα να βαλω φλας μην τυφλωσω το πουλακι. Αυριο που θα το πιασω παλι εαν συνεχισω με epithol, κ θα βγαλω καλυτερες... Ελπιζω μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο παλι ρε γαμωτο...  :sad: 

Οτι βοήθεια δεκτή παιδια, να προλάβω πριν χειροτερέψει το ποδαράκι του

----------


## jk21

Οσο διακρινω απο τις φωτο ΣΤΕΛΙΟ μαλλον ακαρεα ειναι μονο και με την επιθολ συντομα θα ειναι καλα .το μονο που θελω να διευκρινισθει ειναι τι ειδους πρηξιμο υπαρχει στο καλαμι γιατι αυτο με ειχε ανησυχησει για προβλημα επειδη ειχες αναφερει και την λεξη μελανο ,για αγγειακο προβλημα

----------


## ninos

Πιο κοκκινο ειναι Δημητρη. Λαθος μου η λεξη "μελανο", θα το διωρθώσω κ στο πρώτο post,  απλα ειναι σκουρα τα ακρα του κ μπερδευτικα. Πρηξιμο ομως εχει, απο τον καρπο κ κάτω, κυρίως στο πίσω  δαχτυλο. Οταν τραβηξα τις φωτογραφίες, το ειδα απο πολυ κοντα,οποτε ειδα κ τα λεπια !! Απο μπροστα ειναι καθαρο κ με ξεγελασε. Ίσως αυτό να σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι κ πολύ προχωρημένη η κατάσταση.

Τώρα οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι :

Εαν ειναι σε προχωρημενη μορφη ; Τις ξιλινες πατιθρες τις εβαλα με το που είδα το πρόβλημα, για να πατα πιο μαλακα, μηπως όμως να της βγαλω τελικα λογο ακαρεα;

Πως την παταω ετσι ρε παιδιά με τα ακαρεα συνεχεια. Έχω απελπιστεί ειλικρινά.  :sad:     Πριν απο περιπου 1 μηνα,ειχε ακαρεα τραχειας,μαλλον απο το pet-shop που το αγόρασα ! Υπάρχει περίπτωση  να το ειχε κ στα πόδια κ να μην το καταλαβα ? Η κατάσταση αυτή που είναι τώρα, μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος πόσο καιρό περίπου υποφέρει το πουλάκι απο τα ακάρεα για να βγάλω ενα συμπέρασμα ? Γιατι εγω τα καθαριζω μεχρις κ 2 φορες την μερα μερικες φορες. Πουλιά ελευθέρα δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά κ λόγο της σήτας δεν μπορούν να το πλιασιάσουν. Είναι δυνατόν να έγινε, αλλά το θεωρώ δύσκολο, πόσο μάλλον για ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ φορά.. Για τον λόγο αυτό ροτώ, πόσο καιρό περίπου φένεται να έχει το πρόβλημα, για να δω τι φταίει κ να το διωρθώσω. 

Τέλος, το pulmosan είναι κ για τα ακάρεα των ποδιών  ? Εαν ναί, πως εφαρμόζεται ? Το εχω δει με το Scatt, αλλα οχι με το pulmosan, που δεν γνωρίζω φυσικά εαν κάνει για τα ακάρεα των ποδιών.

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ θα σου ελεγα οτι ειναι και αυτα απο το πετσοπ και απλα ηταν σε μικρη αποικια και δεν φαινοταν και μετα αναπτυχθηκανε  ...   αλλα μετα την εφορμογη scatt  (νομιζω ειχες χορηγησει τελικα ε; ) δεν δικαιολογειται .δεν ξερω αν για να εχει δρασει επρεπε να εφαρμοστει στην γαμπα καλυτερα.εχω δει το σκατ να το εφαρμοζουν και κει απο την ιδια την εταιρια .δες και εδω



υποθετω οτι κανει και το πουλμοσαν αλλα δεν το ξερω αν πρεπει η χορηγηση να γινει και απο κεινο στο σβερκο ή στο ποδι .παντως πιστευω οτι και απλη επιθολ ή βαζελινη θα κανει δουλεια .κανε πολυ καλο καθαρισμο στις πατηθρες με χλωριομενο νερο και αν εχουν ριγες και δεν ειναι λειες καθαρισε και μεσα σε αυτες

----------


## ninos

Ναι το Scatt το είχα εφαρμόσει τελικά. Τα ακάρεα της τραχείας τα εξολόθρευσε θεωρώ, αφού δεν άκουσα πάλι κάτι κ έχουν περάσει πάνω από 20 μέρες. Η εφαρμογή έγινει στο  σβέρκο όμως κ οχι όπως δείχνει η VETAFARM στο βίντεο. 

Epithol ακόμα κ μετά το Pulmosan,  θα συνεχίζa να εβάζα, έτσι και αλλιώς πρέπει να φύγουν τα λέπια. Για το Pulmosan δεν θα κάνω τίποτα ακόμα, αφού δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα εαν έχει αποτέλεσμα

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ το θεμα ειναι η ουσια (μοξιδεκτινη) να παει καπου που θα απορροφηθει απο κοντινη αρτηρια .γινεται και στο ποδι απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει προβλημα με τυχον επαφη του στοματος (και τελικα του γαστρεντερικου  του πουλιου ) με ραμφισμα πανω στο σημειο χορηγησης .για την μοξιδεκτινη προφανως για να το προτεινουν ,μαλλον οχι

----------


## ninos

ναι, σωστά μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα σε αυτό. Και με την epithol, μετά που το αφήνω, κοιτά το ποδαράκι του, πάει να το πειράζει, αλλά τελικά δεν το κάνει, ίσως γιατί το απωθεί η μυρωδιά που αφήνει το epithol, είτε η γλιστερή υφή που αφήνει. Θα συνεχίσω μόνο με epithol κ θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους. 

Σχετικά με τις πατήθρες, είχα βάλει ξύλινες μόλις είδα το πρόβλημα(άρα δεν φταίνει αυτές). Τις άλλαξα από τις πλαστικές, για να είναι πιο μαλακές. 
Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να βάλω πάλι τις πλαστικές ? είτε να επαλείπτω αυτές με ξύδι σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα μέσα στην μέρα. Έτσι και αλλιώς το κάνω, αλλά μόνο μια φορά την μέρα.

----------


## jk21

οι πλαστικες ξερω οτι δεν ειναι καλες .ειτε ξυλινες ειτε οταν υπαρχει προβλημα στο ποδι πολυ καλο ειναι το σχοινι των ιστιοπλοικων (καραβοσχοινο ) σε αντιστοιχη διαμετρο με την ξυλινη πατηθρα

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα

Ανεβαζω νεες φωτογραφιες απο το ποδαρακι του Νινου. Του εχω βαλει 2 μερες epithol. Το ποδαρακι εχει ξεπριστει λιγο, αλλα οχι εντελως. Τουλαχιστον δεν φενεται να χειροτερευει. Το προβλημα φενεται να ειναι στο πισω δακτυλο οπως θα δειτε απο τις φωτογραφιες κ κυριος εκει που ενώνει το νυχι του με το δερμα.  Δειτε το σε σχεσι με το αλλο ποδαρακι του. Εχθες τον πέτυχα να το ξινει κ λιγο με το ραμφος του. Δεν ειναι ομως ενέργεια που την κανει επίμονα κ συνέχεια, αρα δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχει φαγουρα. Εαν ειχε πιστευω θα το εξινε συνεχεια

Σε γενικες γραμμες το πατα το ποδι του κ πηδα απο κλαδι σε κλαδι σχετικα ανετα. Αλλα ειναι αρκετες οι φορες που το κρατα συκωμενο. Π.Χ Το πρωι τον ειδα ηρεμο κ με το ποδι σηκωμένο, τωρα ομως ειναι κινητικοτατος.. Απο διαθεση εχει μεγαλη, κελαιδα, τρωει, πηδα απο κλαδι σε κλαδι κτλ

Δεν εχω πειρα καθολου, αλλα απο φωτο που βλεπω απο τα ακαρεα, δεν βλεπω καποιες  κιτρινίλες ή μεγαλα λεπια. Απλα το ποδαρακι του ειναι πιο κοκκινο απο το αλλο κ πρησμενο, κυριως το πισω δαχτυλο. Σαν κατι να το εχει ερεθίσει εαν μπορω να το πω ετσι. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι κατι παθολογικο ?

Βοηθηστε βρε παιδια, γιατι εχω απελπιστει με τα προβληματα του καημενου. Απο το ενα προβλημα στο αλλο παω..  :sad: 
_
Υ.Σ 1 τα πουπουλα του ειναι βρεγμενα, επειδη ειχε κανει μπανιο
Υ.Σ 2 για καλυτερη ποιοτητα κ διαχειριση στις φωτογραφιες, προτεινω να την κατεβασει καποιος στον υπολογιστη του (δεξι κλικ στην φωτογραφια->αποθηκευση φωτογραφιας ως....). Με τον τροπο αυτο θα εχει την δυνατοτητα να την μικρηνει κ να την μεγαλωσει οσο θελει, οποτε θα φενεται πιο καθαρα. Απλα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη κ φενεται αρκετα θολα.
_

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ δεν ξερω αν η εικονα ειναι ποδιου το οποιο ειχε αλλα εχει βελτιωθει ως προς το θεμα των ακαρεων  (φαινεται να εχει καποιες φολιδες στο πανω μερος του πελματος αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι η μπροστινη πλευρα δεν φαινεται σχεδον πουθενα )  αλλα αυτο που βλεπω στο πισω δαχτυλο του ποδιου χωρις δαχτυλιδι μοιαζει με διογκωση απο τσιμπημα κουνουπιου ηπια οχι εντονη για αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι ξηρη ευλογια ή οχι . ας το δουνε και αλλα παιδια και τα ξαναλεμε

οι φωτο αν τις ανοιξεις ειναι οκ

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

Το πόδι είναι το ίδιο που είχα βάλει Δημήτρη. Αυτό με το δαχτυλίδι δεν έχει πρόβλημα.  Σχετικά με το κουνούπι που αναφέρεις, μια φορά βρήκα εγκλοβισμένο κάποιο μέσα στο προστατευόμενο πλαίσιο που εχω το πουλάκι. Δεν γνωριζω πως μπηκε, αλλα η σήτα είναι πολύ πικνή κ δεν μπορέσε να βγεί. Το είδα το πρωί όταν έβγαλα την σίτα που φτερούγιζε. Αυτό όμως έγινε περίπου 3 μέρες πριν!! Δικαιολογείται να υπάρχει ακόμα το ερέθισμα κ σε ποσο καιρό περνά ?  Η epithol που έτσι και αλλιως βάζω για τα λέπια, βοηθά στην περίπτωση τσιμπίματος ? 

Σχετικά με την ξηρη ευλογια, εχω διαβάσει οτι δεν αντιμετωπίζεται εαν δεν κάνω λάθος. Τρέμω κ μόνο στην ιδέα οτι μπορεί να είναι κάτι τέτοιο. !!! Εαν έχεις κάποιο άρθο ή κ φώτο πουλιών που τα έχει χτυπήσει ευλογία, θα σου ήμουν υποχρέωμένος

κανείς άλλος παιδιά βοήθεια   ?  :Indifferent0014:

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι τσιμπημα δεν φευγει αμεσως .αν μαλιστα στο τσιμπημα μετεδωσε και τον ιο της ευλογιας (στην ξηρη μορφη της ) αυτο περνα μετα απο βδομαδες .το πουλακι μενει φορεας μετα αλλα δεν νοσει .οσο δεν νοσει ξερω οτι δεν μεταδιδει και την νοσο στα μικρα του κληρονομικα  ,οπως εμαθα πριν καποιο διαστημα απο ατομο με επιστημονικες γνωσεις στο αντικειμενο (ετσι τουλαχιστον το καταλαβα ) .στη διαρκεια του προβληματος που αν υπαρχει σε σενα (δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος ) ειναι σε ελαφρια μορφη ,χρειαζεται επαλειψη με ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη αν δημιουργηθει ογκιδιο στο δαχτυλο για αποφυγη δευτερογενων τοπικων δερματικων λοιμοξεων .καταστροφικη ως προς το οτι ειναι θανατηφορα ειναι η υγρη μορφη της που δημιουργει ογκιδια στο στομα και το πουλι πεθαινει εκτος των αλλων απο ασιτια .

αν και εχει συζητηθει εδω αν το ψαξεις στις ασθενειες σε διαφορα σημεια   κοιτα και εδω
http://www.avianweb.com/canarypoxvirus.html

παντως ανεξαρτητα αν το προβλημα μπορει να μην εχει σχεση ,θα σου ελεγα να παρεις μια λαμπα που σκοτωνει εντομα για προληψη

----------


## ninos

ανεβαζω 2 ακομα φωτογραφιες απο σημερα. Ειναι πολυ κοντινες και καθαρες. Το προβλημα ειναι εμφανες στο πισω δακτυλο του πουλιου. Πρηξιμο δεν υπαρχει πλεον αρκετο, αλλα εκεινο το σημείο στο πισω δακτυλο επιμενει !!!!

Καμια ιδεα παιδια, τι να κανω ?

----------


## jk21

καλα ειναι να το εχεις μονο του .στην χειροτερη περιπτωση θα ειναι ξερη ευλογια που θα υποχωρησει πιστευω συντομα γιατι δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο ερεθισμο .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος παντως οτι ειναι

----------


## ninos

ευχαριστω. Το πουλακι ετσι κ αλλιως μοναχουλι του ειναι  :sad:  Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ανοιξει το φουσκομα εκει κ να εχουμε αιματα ;

Τι να πω ρε παιδια.Ειλικρινα με εχει παρει απο κατω.Το λυπαμαι το καημενο...  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ μην ανησυχεις .το πουλακι *αν* εχει ευλογια ,εχει απο τα πιο ηπια εξογκωματα που εχω δει .αν του βαλεις τη γλυκερινη με το ιωδιο μην φοβασαι τιποτα

----------


## ninos

Θα περιμενω ακομα 2 μερες να δω πως θα παει το ποδαρακι του και εαν εμφανησει εξαρσεις ή δεν υποχωρησει θα το παω στον γιατρο. 

Απλα παιδια σας παρακαλω εαν γνωριζει καποιος πτηνιατρο, ο οποιος ομως σε περιπτωση διαγνωσης ευλογιας, να κανει και διαγνωση της μολυνσης με εξεταση των κυτταρων, για να ειμαι σιγουρος , τον παρακαλω να μου στειλεις pm. Κυριως εαν υπαρχει στις περιοχες γύρω απο Αργυρουπολη / Ελληνικο / Γλυφαδα / Βουλα

Απλα αναφερω την δυνατοτητα της εξετασης, διοτι εχω ακουσει περιπτωσεις απο γιατρους που απλα αναφερουν, οτι "πιθανοτατα" να ειναι ευλογια. Ομως το "πιθανοτατα" δεν μου λεει κατι, γιαυτο παω σε γιατρο και για τον λογο αυτο ζητω εαν υπαρχει καποιος που κανει αυτες τις εξετασεις

Σας ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα ολους

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ η ξηρη ευλογια σε πουλακια που ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο ειναι κατι συνηθες καθε χρονο.μην ανησυχεις γιατι αν ηταν να εκδηλωθει και στην υγρη επικινδυνη μορφη θα το ειχε κανει .ετσι κι αλλιως δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι γιατι ειναι ιος που περνα αφου κανει τον κυκλο του.αν ειναι δεν προκειται να φυγει πριν το 20ημερο και ισως και πανω απο μηνα .αν του βαζεις ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη και να ειναι δεν νομιζω να σου μεγαλωσει .οσο για το αν ζευγαρωνει του χρονου χωρις προβλημα στο ξαναειπα .ο ιος δεν μπορει να επηρεασει το dna των νεοσσων κατα την γονιμοποιηση του εμβρυου και οταν αυτοι γεννηθουν για να μολυνθουν πρεπει ο γονιος να νοσει .οι πιθανοτητες για να νοσησει ξανα ειναι σαν ολων των πουλιων που ειναι καθ χρονο εκτεθειμενα στα κουνουπια .τα αυστηρα μετρα καραντινας πρεπει να περνονται οταν εμφανιζεται ενεργος ο ιος .για να μην επεκτεινεται στο κοπαδι γιατι αυτο γινεται ταχυστα.εσυ εχεις ενα .οταν γινει εντελως καλα ,ειτε εχει κατι τετοιο ,ειτε κατι αλλο ,κανεις μια απολυμανση με χλωριωμενο νερο σκευη και κλουβι και εισαι οκ  για του χρονου 

υποθετω θα υπαρχει τεστ ανιχνευσης αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το κανουν πολλοι ....

----------


## ninos

ΟΚ Δημητρη. Το να γραψω ευχαριστω ειναι λιγο για το κουραγιο που μου δινεις

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι φωτο απο μικροσκοπιο σε δειγμα ιστου καναρινιου με ξηρη  ευλογια  απο καποιο  σοβαρο εγχειριδιο (merckvetmanual ) .υποθετω (χωρις να καταλαβαινουμε εμεις και πολλα πραγματα φυσικα ) οτι κατι τετοιο θα δει και θα καταλαβει καποιος γιατρος με ειδικευση στα πτηνα 

exlcb34.jpg

----------


## ninos

καλησπερα

για να μην ανοιξω  νεο θεμα για μια ερωτηση, ρωτω εδω κατι που το εχω απορια. Διαβασα καπου οτι το εμβολιο της ευλογιας, για να δει καποιος εαν αντέδρασε ο οργανισμος του πτηνου, θα πρεπει μετα απο 1 με 2 μερες να δει στην περιοχη της ενεσης ενα σημαδακι μικρο. Σαν σπυρακι εαν το καταλαβαινω σωστα

Στους ανθρωπους, εαν δεν κανω και παλι λαθος, γιατι δεν ειμαι γιατρος, με τα εμβολια σου περνανε τον ιο στον οργανισμο σου, πολυ εξασθενισμενο ομως, προκειμενα να αποκτησεις τα αντισώματα.

Δεδομενου αυτου, πως μπορει ενα πουλακι κανοντας το εμβολιο,  να μπορει μετα  χωρις κανενας φοβο να ζευγαρωσει, εφοσον περασε ο ιος μεσα του με το εμβολιο ( εξασθενισμενος βεβαια), ενω υπαρχουν υποψιες απο αρκετους,  οτι το πουλακι που εχει νοσησει εστω και μια φορα,  θα ειναι φορεας για ολη του την ζωη ?

Τωρα στο θεμα σχετικα με το καναρινακι μου. Απο το ποδαρακι του πλεον εχει φυγει με σιγουρια το πρηξιμο κ το κοκκινισμα σε ολο γενικα το ποδι.  Του εχει μεινει μονο αυτο στο πισω δακτυλο του. Με το σημερινό, του εχω βαλει 2 φορες ιοδιουχος γλυκερινη. Σημερα λιγο που το ειδα, ισως να ηταν καλυτερα, δεν ειμαι ομως σιγουρος, γιατι δεν ηθελα να το ταλαιπωρήσω. 

Τουλαχιστον, βρηκα και ενα κολπο και του βαζω το ιοδιο χωρις να το πιανω στα χερια μου, ουτε να το βγαζω απο το κλουβι. Του κλεινω τα φωτα και με ενα μακρύ πινελακι του αλοιφω τα ποδια του απαλα. Αυτο το καταλαβαινει μαλλον, αφου μερικες φορες το κουνα, αλλα δεν φευγει αφου δεν βλεπει. Το αφηνω λιγο για να στεγνωσει και μετα το παω για να κανει νανακια  :Happy: 

Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα για τον νινο

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ αν ηταν ξηρη ευλογια δεν θα υποχωρουσε τοσο νωρις .εκτος αν ηταν καιρο και δεν το ειχες παρει χαμπαρι .μπορει και να ηταν πχ τσιμπημα κουνουπιου χωρις τον ιο .ο ιος θελει καποιες εβδομαδες να κανει κυκλο.στην ερωτηση σου με το εμβολιο εγω νομιζω εχω απαντησει .πουλι που δεν νοσει και ας ειναι φορεας δεν μεταδισει την νοσο . αν την επομενη χρονια το στελεχος του ιου ειναι σχεδον ιδιο με την προηγουμενη εχει ηδη αντισωματα και νοσει πιο δυσκολα απο αλλα πουλια .αν το στελεχος ειναι διαφορετικης μορφης (οι ιοι διαφοροποιουνται στην πορεια απο οτι ξερω ) εχει τις ιδιες πιθανοτητες αν ξανατσιμπηθει απο νεο κουνουπι οσο ολα τα αλλα .αν το πουλι για καποιο λογο ενω ειναι φορεας πληγωθει (νομιζω) ναι μπορει με το αιμα (πχ αν το πιει κουνουπι και τσιμπησει μετα αλλα ) να μεταδωσει την νοσο .οχι ομως εκ γενετης στα μικρα .ο ιος επισης μπορει να μεινει ενεργος και εκτος κορμιου στο κλουβι (για αυτο και η απολυμανση ειναι αναγκαια) αλλα εισαγεται στα πουλια που θα βρεθουν σε αυτο μεσω καποιας πληγης τους .ολα αυτα αν δεν νοσει ενεργα καποιο πουλι .οταν νοσει η μεταδοση ειναι ταχυστη .αυτα που αναφερω ειναι οτι προσπαθησα τοσα χρονια να μαθω .αν κατι ειναι λαθος ,θα ηθελα να διορθωθει απο καποιον που γνωριζει πιο εγκυρα για να μην παραπληροφορω !

----------


## ninos

Καλησπερα

Στις παρακατω φωτογραφιες, η κατασταση του ποδιου μεχρι σημερα. Φενεται οτι εχει φουσκώσει πολυ περισσοτερο, και εχει βγαλει ενα κιτρινο χρωμα απο επανω στο σημειο του σπυριου. Δεν υπαρχει καθολου πρήξιμο, πλην του συγκεκριμενου σημειου.  Οταν το επαλείφω με ιωδιο ειναι σκληρο, οποτε και δεν ειναι φουσκα.

Τα θετικα ειναι οτι εχει φυγει το πρηξιμο του ποδιου και οτι πλεων το πουλακι πατα κανονικα το ποδαρακι του. Δεν το εχω δει καθολου να το κρατα σηκωμένο.

εδω ειναι απο το επανω μερος



εδω στο κεντρο του σημειου που φενεται καλυτερα το προβλημα

----------


## jk21

στην πορεια θα σου σκουρηνει μαλλον λιγο .κατα 99,99 % ξηρη ευλογια .αν μεινει το ιδιο χρωμα μεχρι τελους θα μπορουσε να ειναι κατι αλλο (καποια μολυνση ) αλλα το βρισκω απιθανο .θα σου ειχε ερεθιστει περισσοτερο τοσες μερες ή θα περνουσε νωριτερα αν δεν υπηρχε σοβαρη μολυνση . υπομονη ,επαλειψεις και ολα θα πανε καλα

----------


## ninos

καλησπερα

ειναι 9 το βραδυ και οπως καθε βραδυ πηγα να βαλω ιωδιουχος γλυκερινη στο ποδαρακι και ανοιξε στο σημειο του σπυριου, με αποτελεσμα να τρεξει λιγο αιμα. Το καθαρισα και του εβαλα betadine τελικα. Pulvo δεν εχω και 9 το βραδυ ειναι δυσκολο να βρω.. Το αιμα ευτυχως σταματησε.. 

Οπως φενεται το σπυρι αρχιζει σιγα σιγα να αποκολλάται. Δεν φενεται να σκαει στο κεντρο, αλλα φενεται οτι αρχιζει να ξεκολλάει γυρο-γυρο. Φυσικα δεν προκειται να το πειραξω.. Ελπιζω η αποκκοληση να ειναι και ο δρομος προς το τελος αυτης της ταλαιπωριας, οχι τοσο για εμενα, αλλα για το πουλακι

Παρολο το λιγο αιμα που ετρεξε, δεν φενεται να το ενοχλησε και πατα κανονικα το ποδαρακι του.

Τελος, θα μπορουσα να του βαλω σκονη Terramicine αφου ειναι και αυτη για τραυματα ? Οχι σε ανοιχτη πληγη ομως..Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το betadine το ξεραίνει και κατα καποιο τροπο επυτυγχανει την αποκολληση του.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

ανεβάζω νέα φωτογραφία για να έχουμε ενα ιστορικό της ασθένειας.Ιστορικό που μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο σε άλλα μέλη που πιθανόν να έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Θα βάζω 1 κάθε εβδομάδα για να έχει ο καθένας, εικόνα απο όλη την πορεία της ασθένιας

Το σπυράκι έχει πλέον ξεραθεί αρκετά κ αποκολλάτε αργά αργά. Το χρώμα του είναι σκούρο κόκκινο, βασικά είναι κρούστα, απο ξεραμένο αιμα.  Ίσωςς να μην βοηθά η γλυκερίνη στην γρήγορη επικολλήση του. Ελπίζω οτι απο κάτω βγαίνει καινούργιο δέρμα, οπότε καλύτερα να πεσει οταν απο κάτω θα έχει δέσει το νεο δέρμα

Εως τώρα ποτέ δεν είχε το πουλάκι έντονη αιμοραγία, ούτε ποτέ είδα αίματα στις πατήθρες. Μια φορα που είδα οτι ματωσε έβαλα betadine.

Ειναι 3η εβδομάδα, συνεχίζω τις επαλήψεις με ιωδιούχος γλυκερίνη και betadine. Το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά κ κελαϊδα συνέχεια. Το πόδι δεν το κρατά καθόλου κ δεν έχει άγχος. Περισσότερο έχω εγω απο το πουλάκι, χωρίς υπερβολή.. Ίσως απο σήμερα να αρχίσω να αραιώνω τις επαλήψεις κ να το παρακολουθώ. Το φτέρωμα του γύρω απο τα πόδια,  έχει γίνει λίγο χάλια, λόγο του ιωδίου μάλλον που ακουμπά στα πούπουλα όταν κοιμάτε κ μαζεύει το πόδι του. Μετά θα χρειαστώ τις συμβουλές σας, για να καθαρίσουν τα πουπουλα γύρω απο τα πόδια του 



_Υ.Σ δεν γνωρίζω πόσο καιρό θα είναι στο imageshack, εαν θέλει κάποιος moderator ας τις κρατήσει στον server για να τις έχουμε για πάντα στο site_

----------


## romel

Οπου νάναι τελειώνει Nino, υπομονή!

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ σε αρθρο ιατρου για καθαρισμο αγριων πουλιων απο πετρελαιο εχω διαβασει για χρηση fairy σε ποσοστο 2% στο νερο και συντομη εμβαπτιση του πουλιου .θα τα πουμε τοτε περισσοτερο.καποτε λερωμενο πουλι απο επιθολ το ειχα καθαρισει με παρομοιο τροπο με αραιωση βρεφικου σαμπουαν σε μικρο ποσοστο σε νερο

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,
 μετά απο περίπου 1 μηνα το σπυρί στο δαχτυλο του πουλιου έφυγε εντελως, ξεπρήστηκε και ολα μια χαρά..  :Happy:  

 ΟΜΩΣ, κατα την διαρκεια της θεραπειας που του εκανα, εβλεπα οτι στο αλλο του ποδι, ψιλα επανω στο μπουτι (στην κλείδωση) του απο την μεσα μερια κατι το ενοχλουσε και ειχε και φαγουρα. Μαλιστα του ειχαν φυγει και τα φτεραε εκει... Δεν εδωσα σημασια μεγαλη, αφου το πατουσε και ετσι και αλλιως του εβαζα betadine.

 Σημερα ομως, βλεπω ενα ελαφρυ πριξιμο (παντα στο αλλο ποδι) και λεω απο μεσα μου... "ΟΧΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ"..  Δεν εβγαλα φωτογραφια γιατι επρεπε να φυγω βιαστικα το πρωι. Του εβαλα αλοιφη betadine και θα δω το βραδυ λεπτομέρειες. Το κακο ειναι ότι το πειραζει, σε αντιθεση με το πισω δαχτυλο που δεν το πειραζε καθολου, οποτε και επουλοθηκε αμεσως η πληγη.....

 Κανω και ενα ιστορικο για να δειτε την ατυχια μου..

 1) 1 εβδομαδα, μολις το αγορασα, Ακαρεα τραχειας το πουλακι. Καποια στιγμη, δεν μπορουσε να μιλησει.  Κρατησε περιπου 2 εβδομαδες μεχρι να θεραπευτει πληρως.
 2) Στην συνεχεια, 1 μηνα ηρεμιας και ευτυχιας για εμενα και το πουλακι
 3) Δεν κρατησε πολυ ομως. Προεκυψε το προβλημα που αναφερεται εδω. Κρατησε 1 μηνα και τελος
 4) 1 εβδομαδα  ηρεμιας και ευτυχιας για εμενα και το πουλακι
 5)Ενα νεο προβλημα ερχετε παλι....

Εχω απελπιστει πλεων.. Καλο μου κουραγιο και παω να παιξω κανενα λοττο...   :sad:

----------


## small676

Ηρεμία φίλε και κανένα σκόρδο δίπλα στο πουλί

----------


## aTomGR

Να ρωτήσω από που το πήρες το καναρίνι?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν επιτρεπεται!!! εχει καποια σχεση με  το θεμα του ποδιου?

----------


## mgerom

Τί δεν επιτρέπεται πάλι ; Να απαντήση αν το πήρε απο ΠΕΤ ή απο Εκτροφέα ;
 ΕΛΕΟΣ βρε παιδιά. Νέοι άνθρωποι είστε. Είναι δυνατόν τέτοιος συντηρητισμός ;
Ελπίζω να υπάρχει κάποιου είδους κακή εκτίμηση, όχι απαγόρευση και για κάτι τέτοιο.!!!

----------


## mitsman

> Τί δεν επιτρέπεται πάλι ; Να απαντήση αν το πήρε απο ΠΕΤ ή απο Εκτροφέα ;
>  ΕΛΕΟΣ βρε παιδιά. Νέοι άνθρωποι είστε. Είναι δυνατόν τέτοιος συντηρητισμός ;
> Ελπίζω να υπάρχει κάποιου είδους κακή εκτίμηση, όχι απαγόρευση και για κάτι τέτοιο.!!!


κ.Μακη καλησπερα σας!
Απαγορευεται απο τους κανονισμους τους φορουμ να αναφερθει ονομα εκτροφεα η ονομα πετ σοπ!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπερα
Απο Pet-Shop το εχω παρει παιδια,οχι απο εκτροφεα.
Ασχετα με τα προβληματα του,ειναι ενα υπεροχο κ πανεμορφο πουλακι.

Σημερα το απογευμα ειδα παλι το ποδι του.Εχει κανει μια κοκκινιλα εντονη στο εσωτερικο της κλειδωσης του ποδιου.Στο  γονατο του δηλαδη. Εκει εχει κ το περισσοτερο πριξιμο.Πληγη δεν υπαρχει..
Απο πισω θα ελεγα οτι εχει ασπρο χρωμα,σαν ξηροδερμια, οπως κ πιο πανω στο μπουτι του.. 

Το εχω πετυχει αρκετες φορες να το πειραζει κ εχει βγαλει κ τα φτερα στο σημειο εκει. Το προβλημα αρχισε κανα 2 μερες μετα το προβλημα στο αλλο ποδι του,αλλα δεν εδωσα μεγαλη σημασια,φανταστικα οτι απο την epithol που κολλουσαν τα φτερα,τα τραβαγε κ τραυματιστικε μονος του.Δεν ηταν κ σοβαρο..

Φωτογραφια δεν ειχα κουραγιο να βγαλω.. Καμια ιδεα,σχετικα με προβληματα που εμφανιζονται στα γονατα των πουλιων  ;

----------


## aTomGR

Καλά παιδιά συγνώμη για την ενόχληση που έφερα στο forum.
Δεν θα ξαναενοχλήσω.

----------


## mitsman

> Καλά παιδιά συγνώμη για την ενόχληση που έφερα στο forum.
> Δεν θα ξαναενοχλήσω.


Οχι οχι οχι... ουτε καν... απλα ανεφερα οτι δημοσια δεν πρεπει να αναφερθει το ονομα να μην θεωρηθει δυσφημιση η διαφημιση!

ολα καλα!!!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπερα,

 σημερα και εχθες παρατηρησα και εντονη φαγουρα στο πουλακι γενικα στο σωμα του κ όχι μονο σε εκεινο το σημειο. Βεβαια στο σημειο εκεινο επιμενει. Υποψιαζομαι ψειρες !! Γιαυτο και η ξυροδερμια στο μπουτι του και γιαυτο ισως βγαζει τα φτερα του !!

Υπαρχει καποιο καλο παρασιτικτονο φαρμακο εκτος από το Frontline που από ότι εχω διαβασει εάν και δραστικο είναι αρκετα «βαρυ» για το πουλακι. Εχω ένα της Pinex, αλλα δεν νομιζω ότι μπορει να κανει δουλεια. Εχω διαβασει και για το Chevitren.

Τελος, θα μπορουσα να του ριξω και μια σταγονα Scatt. Είναι για ακαρεα, αλλα αναρωτιεμαι εάν μπορει να σκοτωσει και τα εξωτερικα παρασιτρα.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω αυτο της pinex  εχω και ειναι πολυ καλο θεωρω!

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη,

 το Pinex εχεις το σπρέι ή την σκόνη ? Το σπρέι το ρίχνεις απευθείας επάνω στο πουλάκι και πόσες "ψεκασίες" Το γράφω επειδή μυρίζει αρκετά έντονα

----------


## mitsman

Να σου πω την αληθεια μου εχω και τα δυο και τα χρησιμοποιουσα για τις φωλιες για τις βρωμοψειρες....
Γραφει πανω οδηγιες στο σπρει, θα παω σπιτι το μεσημερι ελπιζω να το θυμηθω να διαβασω!!!
Νομιζω οτι γραφει οτι ψεκαζεις το πουλι!!!! Παντως ειναι πολυ δραστικο στις ψειρες!

----------


## ninos

Ναι γράφει επάνω στο μπουκαλάκι οτι κάνει και για ψεκασμό επάνω σε πτήνα. Απλά το Chevi-tren με αυτά που γράφει φένεται να είναι πιο ακίνδυνο. Διαβάζω όμως οτι κυρίως είναι για πρόληψη και οχι θεραπεία !

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ειχα προβλημα με ενα καναρινακι μου το οποιο εβγαζε τα φτερα απο την βαση της φτερουγας του... του εβαλα αυτο το σπρει και εβγαλε φτερα αλλα μετα μου αρρωστησε και πρηστηκε το εντερακι του.. μετα απο χορηγηση αντιβιωσης ειναι καλυτερα πλεον..
δεν ξερω αν επαιξε ρολο το σπρει.. μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου!!!

----------


## small676

Frontline φίλε ένα μικρό ξέκασμα στο λαιμό

----------


## jk21

το pinex κανει για τα πουλια εκτος απο το προσωπο τους .δεν μπορω να ξερω αν εχει κατι πλεον της ξηρης ευλογιας αλλα ενα ψεκασμα δεν θα κανει κακο.
ΘΑΝΟ ειτε γιατι το φαναστηκα ειτε γιατι ειδα τη συζητηση στο προφιλ σου ,καταλαβα γιατι ρωτησες για την πηγη του πουλιου.ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗς  θελησε με την αναφορα του να προλαβει αναφορα καποιου ονοματος και οχι αν η πηγη ηταν πετσοπ ή εκτροφεας.οι κανονισμοι ειναι ρητοι και ειδικα σε θεμα αρνητικης δημοσιας αναφορας  που μπορει χωρις αποδεικτικα στοιχεια να μπλεξει το φορουμ σε περιπετειες .η θεση μας οσο και να φαινεται καπως ,ειναι αυτη και ειναι θεση της διαχειρησης και οχι δικη μου ή του δημητρη.
για να καταλαβουν και οι υπολοιποι ρωτησες για να μαθεις μηπως καποιος εκτροφεας δινει πουλια φορεις ευλογιας .στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα η θεση μου ,η θεση γνωστου μου ατομου με επιστημονικη καταρτιση ειναι οτι η νοσος δεν μεταδιδεται μεσω γεννητορων στα μικρα (ο ιος ακομα και σαν αντισωμα να υπαρχει στο γονιο δεν περνα στο εμβρυο εντος αυγου )  αλλα απαιτειται η υπαρξη πληγης εκατερωθεν για μεταδωση μεσω του αιματος μετα τη γεννηση *και εφοσον ο φορεας ξανανοσησει* ή μεταδωση μεσω ξενιστη δηλαδη κουνουπιου που ειναι και η πιο συνηθισμενη .αλλα  μια γνωστη ιστοσελιδα του εξωτερικου ,για την ξηρη μορφη αναφερει 
http://www.avianweb.com/fowlpox.html
<< *Dry Form:* Spread by biting insects (especially mosquitoes) and wound contamination. Dry pox starts as small whitish infection that develops into wart-like nodules. The nodules eventually are sloughed and scab formation precedes final healing. Lesions are most commonly seen on the featherless parts of the body (comb, wattles, ear lobes, eyes, and sometimes the feet and around the vent). Mosquitoes can harbor ineffective virus for a month or more after feeding on affected birds. 
After the infection is introduced, it spreads within the flock by mosquitoes as well as direct and indirect contact. (If mosquitoes are problem in your area, please click here for information on controlling them).Birds affected by this form usually recover within a few weeks. *The good news is that recovered birds do not remain carriers * >>


αυτη ειναι η ανεπισημη πληροφορηση που μπορω να σου δωσω για το θεμα .οπως και να εχει ειναι και δικια μου θεση οτι ποτε δεν δινουμε ενα πουλακι χωρις να δινουμε και το ιστορικο του

----------


## Efi*

Φιλε Στελιο θα ηθελα να σε ευχαριστησω για την περιγραφη της πορειας της  αθενειας του Νινου καθως και για την περιγραφη της θεραπειας που  χρησιμοποιησες μιασ που θα ειναι σωτηρια για το δικο μου πουλακι τον  Soni που παρουσιασε το ιδιο προβλημα.
Εχτες το βραδυ παρατηρησα ενα  εξωγκομα στο ποδι του Soni κατω απο το δαχτυλιδι και πριν τα  δαχτυλα.Ειναι κοκκινο και πρησμενο σαν ειναι ερεθισμενο.Εχω και αλλον  ενα αρσενικο και τα εχω σε ζευγαρωστρα(τον ενα τον αγορασα για θυληκο)  και μετα απο αυτο τους εβαλα το χωρισμα,επλυνα ολα τα σκευη με χλωρινη  και εβαλα ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη στον Soni.Τα πουλια τα εχω μονιμα στο  μπαλκονι και τα τα'ι'ζω αυγοτροφη που εχω φτιαξει απο την συνταγη που  υπαρχει μεσα στο φορουμ αυγοψωμο-ξηρη αυγοτροφη Νο2,  μηλο, μαρουλι και παπαγαλινη αλλα ενα μειγμα για budgies αφου αυτο για  παραδεισια δεν το πλησιαζουν...Επισης σημερα γεμισα και τις ποτιστρες με  σκορδονερο που τους εφτιαξα εχτες το βραδυ. 
Ο Soni τρωει και  κελαηδαει ωστοσο καποιες φορες τα ματακια του κλεινουν σαν να εχει  υπνηλια αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι απο τη ζεστη.Το ποδαρακι το παταει  κανονικα αλλα καμμια φορα το ακουμπαει στο χειλος της ποτιστρας σαν να  θελει να το ανακουφισει απο το βαρος.
Στελιο την ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη  την εβαζες βραδυ μονο 'η και το πρωι?Την μπανιερα την ειχες αφησει 'η  την ειχες βγαλει για να μη φευγει το φαρμακο με το νερο?
Θα σηκωσω και φωτο.
Παιδια καθε βοηθεια ειναι παραπανω απο ευπροσδεκτη.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## mitsman

Το μειγμα ιωδειου γλυκαιρινης το βαζουμε για να κραταει μαλακο τη φουσκα που δημιουργειται και να μην σκασει αν ξεραθει.... το ιωδειο υπαρχει στην περιπτωση που σκασει και τρεξει αιμα να μην μολυνθει η περιοχη!!!
Το μειγμα αυτο ειναι καλο να μπαινει σιγουρα καθε βραδυ... τωρα αν μπορεις θες και δεν τρομαζει πολυ το πουλακι αλλες 1-2 φορες την ημερα μονο καλο μπορει να κανει!!!
Οσο για μπανακι το καλυτερο ειναι να το ψεκασεις για να μην πατησει μεσα στο νερο και φυγει το μειγμα (οχι φαρμακο)!

----------


## Efi*

οκ mitsman!ευχαριστω

----------


## Efi*

Ανεβαζω και φωτο

----------


## mitsman

Εφη μου πολυ καθαρες φωτο αλλα δεν μπορω να διακρινω καπου κατι... στον αστραγαλο ειναι λιγο πρησμενο? μαλλον αυτο εννοεις.. εεε??

----------


## Efi*

Ναι εκει εννοω μονο που δεν ειναι λιγο πρησμενο αλλα πολυ...Απλα δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις καλα απο τις φωτο.Ελπιζω να υποχωρησει συντομα γιατι ο καημενος εχει παθει πανικο. Με το που με βλεπει κανει σαν τρελλος να φυγει μην υποστει το "βασανιστηριο" της ιωδιουχου γλυκερινης...Προσπαθω να του βαλω το μειγμα χωρις να τον πιασω αλλα ειναι απλα ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.Ασε που μου εχει ματωσει κι εμενα το χερι απο τις τσιμπιες...

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι τελικα καθολου σιγουρος οτι το πουλακι εχει ευλογια .μου δειχνει περιπτωση διαστρεμματος (στραμπουλιγμα)  που εχει ερεθισμο.ειναι ακριβως στην αρθωση ενωσης των τριων δαχτυλων και δειχνει εσωτερικος και οχι δερματικος ερεθισμος - εξογκωμα .δεν ξερω αν εχεις δυνατοτητα επαφης με γιατρο αλλα θα κοιταξω να δω αν υπαρχει κατι φυτικο με αντιφελγμονωδη δραση γιατι για ανθρωπινο φαρμακο σε μικρη δοση ουτε που το συζητω γιατι θεριζουν ακομα και το ανθρωπινο στομαχι ενω εχουν επιδραση και στην πιεση του οργανισμου .επισης απο οτι βλεπω (τωρα το επιβεβαιωσα ) η tabernil pomada εχει σαλικιλικο οξυ οπως και η ασπιρινη που εχει αντιφλεγμονωση δραση (αλλα εχει το θετικο της εξωτερικης χρησης ) ,δεξαμεθαζονη σε δοση καταλληλη για πουλια (κορτικοστεροειδες για μειωση των φλεγμονων) και βενζοκαινη (τοπικο αναισθητικο ).θα ελεγα να την προμηθευτεις

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.Δυστυχως για γιατρο ειναι αδυνατον.Τωρα αναγκαστικα  την Τριτη που θα ειναι ανοιχτα τα πετ σοπ θα παω να του παρω την αλοιφη  αυτη που μου ειπες.Τωρα σημερα και αυριο θα του βαλω ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη  εστω για να του χορηγησω κατι σε περιπτωση που δεν ειναι  στραμπουληγμα...Η αλοιφη αυτη κανει για ολα τα ειδη πουλιων ε?Σορυ ειμαι  λιγο ασχετη.Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια!

----------


## jk21

ειναι αλοιφη για τα ακαρεα των ποδιων κυριως.το θειαφι που επισης γραφει οτι εχει ειναι δραστικοτατο εναντιον τους (γνωστο ακαρεοκτονο εναντιον του ακαρεος τετρανυχου και απο την γεωργια ) .τα αλλα που σε εδιαφερουν ειναι αυτα που εχει για να μειωνεται η φλεγμονη που προκαλουν τα ακαρεα (και προφανως ισως βοηθησουν )

----------


## Efi*

Ενταξει λοιπον.Απο Τριτη την χορηγω και επανερχομαι με τις εξελιξεις.Ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα.Σημερα πηγα και πηρα την αλοιφη και την εβαλα.Επισης πηρα και  το αντιστρες της tabernil γιατι το πουλι εχει κυριολεκτικα πανικοβληθει και εχει μειωθει και η ορεξη του απο το αγχος.Θα κρατησω το χωρισμα και σημερα και μετα θα το βγαλω γιατι ειλικρινα μονο κακο τους κανει.Το πρηξιμο φουσκωσε κι αλλο.Ελπιζω με την αλοιφη να μειωθει και να υποχωρησει.Ωστοσο αυτο που επισης με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι η αλοιφη λεει στη δοσολογια να την χορηγησω 3 φορες την εβδομαδα για την πρωτη εβδομαδα.Λιγο δεν ειναι?Νομιζα οτι θα ηταν ας πουμε πρωι-βραδυ και οχι τοσο αραια.Θα ηθελα να του βαζω πιο συχνα αλλα φοβαμαι μην παθει τιποτα.Εχει κανεις πειρα με τη συγκεκριμενη αλοιφη?

----------


## jk21

ΕΦΗ δεν την εχω χορηγησει και δεν γνωριζω.η υπαρξη των ουσιων που σου ανεφερα ισως να απαιτει πιο αραιη δοση .ομως θα ηθελα να δω νεα φωτο του ποδιου μηπως εξελισσεται σε ξηρη ευλογια και η αρχικη οψη με μπερδεψε.εχει σκουρηνει καθολου; ακομα και τοτε η αλοιφη σε πρωτη φαση καλο θα του κανει αν δοθει.το αντιστρεςς δεν θα το δωσεις γιατι περα απο βιταμινες περιεχει και χλωραμφενικόλη, φουραλταδόνη που ειναι αντιβιοτικες ουσιες και δεν κανει να μπερδευτουν ολα μαζι

----------


## Efi*

Γεια σου Δημητρη.Το αντιστρες το ειχα ηδη βαλει στην ποτιστρα και μετα  εφυγα οποτε ο μικρος ειπιε...Την αδειασα τωρα με το που ειδα το ποστ  σου.Αυριο θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω νεα φωτο αν και δεν θελω να τον  πολυενοχλω γιατι μετα κανει παλι καιρο να συνελθει και να αρχισει να  τρωει.Ειναι πολυ αδυναμος χαρακτηρας απο οτι εχω καταλαβει...Σε  ευχαριστω και παλι για την βοηθεια σου

----------


## jk21

ισως  να φανει χρησιμο στην πορεια αν υπαρχει καποια φελγμονη απο μολυνση αλλα προς το παρον αφησε το .βγαλε και φωτο εκτος κλουβιου κανοντας zoom και με την μηχανη στην μεγιστη αναλυση (καποια MB  η καθε φωτο )  .στειλτην μου με mail στο jk21@windowslive.com οπως ειναι και θα την τροποποιησω εγω για να την ανεβασω (αφου θα την εχω δει και με καλη αναλυση )

----------


## Efi*

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.Σου εστειλα τις σημερινες φωτο.Δεν μπορω να τον βγαλω  καλα μεσα απο το κλουβι γιατι και μονο που πλησιαζω παθαινει αμοκ και  δεν στεκεται πουθενα και απο την αποσταση που μπορω να τον βγαλω δεν  βγαινουν και τοσο κοντινες...Για το καλο του τον επιασα και παλι σημερα  και τον ξαναεβγαλα.Επισης  μαζι με το αντιστρες και την αλοιφη πηρα και  το total της tabernil.Αυτο μπορω να του το δωσω κατα την διαρκεια της  θεραπειας?Απο οτι ειδα ειναι βιταμινουχο.Σε περιπτωση που η ορεξη του χειροτερεψει(χτυπα ξυλο...).

----------


## jk21

ΕΦΗ δεν μπορω να σου πω 100% αλλα σε πολυ μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο πιστευω οτι ειναι ξερη ευλογια αφου εχει αρχισει ελαφρως να σκουραινει ο ογκος .απο τις φωτο διαλεγω την πιο καθαρη 


μιλαω για εκεινο το σημειο που απο ροζ γινεται κιτρινωπο στην δεξια μερια του ογκου.οι total θα σου χρησιμευσουν ετσι κι αλλιως στην πτεροροια .αν εχει αρχισει του δινεις αμεσα για 10 μερες απο τη στιγμη που δεν θα υπαρχει κατι αλλο στο νερο .αν δεν εχει αρχισει καλα ειναι να δωσεις για να μην αγχωνεσαι οτι δεν το βοηθησες 4-5 μερες μονο ,γιατι στην πτεροροια που θα ερθει συντομα θα δωσεις πολυ περισσοτερες οποτε καλα ειναι να μην υπερφορτωνεται με προσθετα αμινοξεα και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες απο τωρα.να του εχεις φρεσκιες τροφες καθε μερα (εχω ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση την γλυστριδα αυτη την εποχη για διαφορους λογους ) και ολα θα πανε καλα .να εχεις το πουλακι ξεχωρα απο τυχον αλλα που εχεις και να του χορηγησεις προς το παρον οσο λεει η συσκευασια και οχι σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα να λερωνει τα φτερα του ,την αλοιφη που εχεις .αν εξελιχθει σε καθαρη ξηρη ευλογια να κανεις επαλειψεις με ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη 1 προς 10 απο φαρμακειο με πινελακι οπως περιγραφεται (αυτο και αλλα πολλα ) στο θεμα που ειχε ανοιξει ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ (NINOS) για το δικο του καναρινακι .οταν ο ιος κανει κυκλο (αν ειναι ξηρη ευλογια ) περαν των αλλων απολυμανσεων θα αφαισεις καποια ποσοτητα απο το πανω μερος της αλοιφης για να χορηγηθει αλλου αν χρειασθει  στο μελλον

----------


## Efi*

Οκ Δημητρη.Θα το κανω οπως λες και στην πορεια αν δω το πρηξιμο να αλλαζει σηκωνω παλι φωτο.Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## jimi gats

καλημερα...ΘΑ ήθελα να πω δυο περιστατικα που ετυχαν σε μενα με δυο μικρά..Το πρωτο ειχε ελαφρα κοκκινο το ποδι του...Το ξεχωρισα εβαλα μια αλοιφη αντιμικροβιακη και επειτα απο 3 μερες εφαρμογης ξεκοκινησε και το ποδι εγινε φυσιολογικο...με τα απο 2 μερες ομως ξαφνικα εκανε καρινα και σε χρονο ρεκος μας αφησε...προχτες ειδα στη κλουβα με 4 μικρα το ενα παλι λιγο κοκκινο το ποδι του..του βαλα παλι αλοιφη οκ το ποδι του,αλλα σημερα βλεπω να προεξεχει το στηθος του...Ξεκινησα αντιβιωση σε ολα ..Επειδη εχω δει ευλογια δε ειναι ευλογια ...Το λεω με σιγουρια  (τα καναρινια ειναι προσταευμενα)..αλαλ δε ξερω τι μπορει να ειναι και απο δω και περα εχω ως κανονα παραμικρη αλλαγη στο χρωμα του ποδιου =αρρωστο πουλι =απομακρυνση απο το κοπαδι.

----------


## jk21

> δε ξερω τι μπορει να ειναι και απο δω και περα εχω ως κανονα παραμικρη αλλαγη στο χρωμα του ποδιου =αρρωστο πουλι =απομακρυνση απο το κοπαδι.


αν εννοεις ως απομακρυνση της οδηγηση του σε αλλο χωρο ως καραντινα δημητρη ,τοτε με βρισκεις πληρως συμφωνο .ειναι λιγο διλλημα αν σου τυχει σε πουλακι μη απογαλακτισμενο .εκει για περιπτωση οχι θατατηφορας ασθενειας αλλα ξηρης ευλογιας θα ρισκαρα να μεταφερω τουλαχιστον τον ενα γονεα που ειχα παρατηρησει οτι συνεχιζε να ταιζει .δεν ξερω για την περιπτωση που λες που οδηγησε σε καρινα και θανατο και αν συνδεεται με το κοκκινισμα στο ποδι  (σε ποιο σημειο; ) αλλα πριν 3 αν θυμαμαι καλα χρονια οταν ειχα 5 κρουσματα ξηρης ευλογιας ,σε ενα μικρο διογκωθηκε το καλαμι του στο ποδι .εγινε σχεδον διπλασιο (σαν διπλο καλαμι )  και κοκκινομωβ στο χρωμα .επειδη δεν ειχα αλλο χωρο το εβαλα με τα πουλακια που ειχα σε καραντινα λογω της ξηρης ευλογιας .εδωσα αντιβιωση αλλα δεν βελτιωθηκε .δεν κολλησε ομως απο τα αλλα με την εννοια της εμφανισης ογκιδιων ,παρολο που ηταν για κανενα μηνα μαζι τους.το πρηξιμο εφυγε μετα απο κατι εβδομαδες μονο του .αυτο με κανει να πιστευω οτι πρεπει να ηταν εκδηλωση και αυτο της ξηρης ευλογιας .στην περιπτωση σου αν ηταν ανεξαρτητο απο το θανατο και την καρινα ,δεν ξερω .αν ομως ειχαν σχεση υποψιαζομαι εκδηλωση και της υγρης μορφης με ογκιδια στο εσωτερικο του πουλιου κατα μηκος της οδου της τροφης .κοιτα το πουλακι στο λαιμο του και πες μας αν παρατηρεις κατι περιεργο

----------


## jimi gats

Δημητρη τα πουλιά ειναι σε προστατευμενο χωρο...Δεν υπαρχουν κουνουπια...Στο πρωτο συμβαν το κοκκινισμα ηταν ακριβως λιγο πανω απο το δαχτυλιδι..Μετα απο επαλλειψεις με μικροβιοκτονο αλοιφη το ποδι εγιεν οπως πρωτα...Δεν ειχε ογκιδια και σπυρια ουτε πρηξιμο...ελαφρα κοκκινο...Αφου εφυγε η κοκινιλα και το ποδι εστρωσε και ημουν ετοιμος να το επαναφερω στη κλουβα σε ενα ελεγχο βλεπω καρινα..δε προλαβα να κανω τιποτα την επομενη μερα πεθανε.
μετα απο 1 και μισο μηνα στον καθημερινο ελεγχο βλεπω ενα μικρο να μαζευει το ποδαρακι του...Ελαφρο κοκινισμα οχι πρηξιμο ,οχι σπυρια οχι ογκιδια ...του εβλα αλοιφη εδω και 2 μερες σημερα το ποδι ειανι φυσιολογικο,αλλα μου φαινεται οτι αρχισε να αδυνατιζει και να κανει καρινα...
Συμπερασμα κατι παιζει...αν ηταν ευλογια θα ειχαν ολα κολλησει και το πρηξιμο και οτι αλλο θα ηταν εμφανες και δε θα φευγε τοσο ευκολα...
τελος παντον εχω απομακρυνει σε αλλο χωρο το μικρο ,εχω δωσει αντιβιωση και σε αυτο αλαλ και στη συγκεριμενη κλουβα θα δουμε πως θα παει.

----------


## jk21

προστατευμενος χωρος ειναι μονο αυτος που εχει γυρω γυρω κουνουπιερα !  για ρωτα την κορη μου ... και αυτην υπερπροστατευμενη την εχω αλλα ...

το οτι περασε το οιδημα σε λιγες μερες σαφως και δεν δηλωνει περιπτωση ξηρης ευλογιας οπου ο κυκλος της ειναι 4-5 εβδομαδες .το οιδημα ομως μπορει να σημαινει καποιο τσιμπημα που πριν καν εμφανισει συμπτωματα ξερης ευλογιας ειχαμε ενεργοποιηση της υγρης μορφης ,αποφραξη της οδου του φαγητου απο τα ογκιδια ,αδυνατισμα και θανατο .ομως αυτο ειναι μονο μια υποθεση και μπορει το οιδημα με το καρινιασμα να ειναι ασχετο  εντελως

----------


## jimi gats

τι να πω δημητρη..κτηνιατροι επρπε να γινουμε...Σημερα δεν εχει κοκινιλα τρωει κανονικα ..θα δουμε.

----------


## jk21

ριξε μια ματια προληπτικα στο εσωτερικο στο βαθος του στοματος μην δεις κατι διαφορετικο ,αν και δεν πιστευω και δεν ελπιζω φυσικα να εχει κατι.το οτι τρωει ειναι καλο.προσεξε την καρινα στο στηθος μην αυξανεται και αν τυχον παρουσιασει καποια αλλαγη στις κουτσουλιες

----------


## mitsman

4 καναρινακια μου περασαν Ξηρη ευλογια και τα 4 ειναι μια χαρα τωρα!!! το μονο που εκανα ηταν πολυβιταμινη και με πινελακι περνουσα τα ποδαρακια τους καθε απογευμα με μειγμα ιωδειου γλυκερινης! τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα αλλο!

----------


## jimi gats

ναι το ξερω και ενος φιλου περασαν ξηρη ευλογια και τωρα ειανι ολα καλα χωρις κανενα σημαδι.....εκανε τα ιδια με σενα...Το ερωτημα μου ειναι ομως αυτα τα πουλια ειναι φορεις????και τι μελλει γεννεσθαι με αναπραγωγη?οσον αφορα το δικο μου μικρο σημερα ειανι μια χαρα τρωωει κανονικα,δεν εχει κανενα σημαδι μετα απο ελεγχο εξονυχιστικο ,επισης αρχισε να χανεται η καρινα...Χρησιμοποιησα ομως 3 μερες αντιβιωση ευρεως φασματος για καλο και για κακο..απο αυριο βαζω προβιοτικο για 5 ημερες.

----------


## mitsman

Απο μια συζητηση που εχω κανει, δεν ειναι φορεις αν εννοεις αν κολλανε πλεον τα αλλα... αλλα εχει φτιαξει αντισωματα και το ιδιο δεν ξανακολλαει...

Καποιοι αναφερουν οτι αυτα τα αντισωματα περνανε στα μικρα τουε... κατι το οποιο επισης δεν ισχυει απο οσο ξερω παντα!

----------


## jk21

o ιος μεταδιδεται μονο οταν η νοσος ειναι ακομα ενεργη ή αν τμηματα των ογκιδιων ή καποιου αλλου δερματικου σημειου ή της τροφης των νοσουντων (ενεργα ) πουλιων βρεθουν ακομα και μηνες σε επαφη με αμυχες στο δερμα των υγειων πουλιων ή καταποθουν .αν η απολυμανση του κλουβιου γινει σωστα και τα πουλια επισης πλυθουν καποιες φορες με αντισηπτικο αραιωμενο (ισως και μια αρκει ) κανενας φορεας αν δεν ξανανοσησει δεν κολλαει αλλα πουλια .μαλιστα αν το στελεχος της νοσου που εμφανιστει την επομενη χρονια ειναι συγγενες με το προηγουμενο το πουλι φορεας εχει ηδη αναπτυξει αντισωματα που το καθιστουν πιο ισχυρο στο να ξανακολλησει (αρκει να τρεφεται σωστα και να εχει δυνατο ανοσοποιητικο 

http://www.wildlifecenter.org/wp/avian-poxvirus/
<< Transmission of avian pox virus occurs *only when active virus* particles enter the body of a susceptible host through a breach in the skin. >>



εδω βλεπουμε ολους τους δυνατους τροπους μεταδοσης .ενα ανοικτο εκτροφειο μαλλον απο τα κουνουπια κινδινευει πολυ περισσοτερο απο ενα προηγουμενο φορεα της δερματικης μορφης της νοσου (dry pox ) .o πιο συνηθισμενος τροπος μεταδοσης ειναι η υπαρξη ξενιστη (κουνουπι ) που ειτε ειναι μολυσμενο απο αλλου και σπερνει παντου τη νοσο 
σε οσα πουλια της εκτροφης τσιμπησει ,ειτε τσιμπαει καποιο ηδη αρρωστο που μπορει να εχουμε και σε ξεχωρο κλουβι λιγο παραπερα και το μεταδιδει και στα αλλα που ειναι σε αλλη κλουβα 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7...6362--,00.html

Transmission 

Transmission of the avian pox virus can occur in a number of ways. The disease can be spread via mechanical vectors, primarily by species of mosquitoes (at least 10). Transmission occurs when the mosquito feeds on an infected bird that has a viremia (pox virus circulating in the blood) present or on virus-laden secretions from a pox lesion and then feeds on an uninfected bird. Mosquitoes can harbor and transmit the virus for a month or longer after feeding on an infected bird. Experimentally, stable flies have shown the capability of being able to transmit the pox virus. 

Avian pox can also be transmitted by direct contact between infected and susceptible birds. The virus is transmitted through abraded or broken skin or the conjunctiva (mucous membrane covering the anterior surface of the eyeball). Indirect transmission of the pox virus can also occur via ingestion when food and water sources, feeders, perches, cages, or clothing are contaminated with virus-containing scabs shed from the lesions of an infected bird. The pox virus is highly resistant to drying and may survive months to years in the dried scabs. Indirect transmission can also occur via inhalation of pox virus infected dander, feather debris and air-borne particles.
Mosquitoes are probably responsible for transmission within local areas, while wild birds are responsible for outbreaks over greater distances.

υπαρχει και αναφορα σε ξενη ιστοσελιδα σε καποιο αρθρο οτι στην ξηρη μορφη το πουλι δεν μενει φορεας αλλα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει ...


ενα πουλι φορεας δεν εχει την νοσο σε active μορφη .ομως αν οσο το πουλι ηταν αρρωστο (ενεργα ) τμηματα του κορμιου του και ειδικα των ογκιδιων μεινουν στην κλουβα και δεν απολυμανθουν ,ναι ειναι ικανα αυτα να μολυνουν και μετα απο μηνες τα αλλα πουλια .οχι ομως το ιδιο το πουλι οταν περασει η νοσος εκτος αν ξανανοσησει .εξηγησα οτι για να γινει αυτο απο το παλιο στελεχος ειναι πιο δυσκολο λογω αντισωματων που εχει ηδη αναπτυξει ,παρα απο νεο τσιμπημα κουνουπιου

δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο το σκεπτικο μου αλλα οταν ο ιος εχει κανει τον κυκλο του σε ενα πουλι τοτε μενει μεσα του ,οχι ομως σαν ενεργος ιος αλλα σαν φορεας (ενεργος σημαινει οτι το πουλι νοσει ,εχει συμπτωματα ) .δεν μπορει να πολλαπλασιαστει γιατι τα αντισωματα που δημιουργηθηκαν στην πορεια της νοσου οταν ηταν ενεργη τον εχουν στριμωξει πια και αδρανοποιησει .ειναι κατι παρομοιο με φορεα της φυματιωσης που ειναι θετικος στο τεστ μαντου.ναι μεν υπαρχει το μικροβιο μεσα του (αποδεικνυεται απο τα αντισωματα που τρεξανε στην περιοχη του δερματος που εγινε το τσιμπημα του τεστ μαντου και την ερεθισανε σαν πολεμικη αντιδραση στην εισβολη του εξασθεσνημενου μικροβιου του τεστ και καποιες φορες καποια ιχνη στον πνευμονα δειχνουν νομιζω που εχει φωλιασει αδρανοποιημενος ) αλλα δεν μεταδιδει τη φυματιωση .πρεπει να ασθενησει για να το κανει .αυτο γινεται μονο αν ο οργανισμος για καποιο λογο εχει τελειως εξασθενημενο αμυντικο συστημα .
την πλήρως τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση για το αν αυτα τα πουλια ειναι επικινδυνα για το μελλον , μπορει να την δωσει μονο ενας γιατρος,καλα ενημερωμενος στο θεμα και με πληρη γνωση των εννοιων του φορεα κλπ .ουτε εγω ,ουτε οι υπολοιποι εκτροφεις και χομπιστες ( γιατι οταν κατι δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο ,ειναι λογικο κατι να αντιμετωπιζεται με φοβο και προκαταληψη ) ειναι εις θεση να απαντησουν με αντικειμενικοτητα  για το αν αυτα τα πουλια ειναι επικινδυνα σαν φορεις ή οχι  .αυτο που σιγουρα μπορω να σου πω και να πω σε ολους οτι αυτα τα πουλακια δεν ειναι ουτε για να τα σκοτωνουμε ,ουτε να τα αμολαμε ...κατα λαθος ,ουτε να πουλαμε ή να τα δινουμε χωρις να λεμε την ιστορια τους .δεν κανουμε κακο σε αυτους που τα δινουμε αλλα στην ψυχη μας !

ομως σκεπτομενος το θεμα των εμβολιων για τον ιο αυτο κανω και τις εξεις σκεψεις
καθε χρονο αρκετοι εκτροφεις κανουν το εμβολιο για τον ιο canarypoxvirus ωστε να προστατευτουν απο αυτον .για οσους δεν γνωριζουν τα εμβολια δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο εξασθενημενα στελχη του ιου ,ευκολα στο να καταπολεμηθουν και απο μικρο αριθμο αντισωματων που δημιουργει ο οργανισμος του πουλιου ,που σε κανονικη προσβολη δεν θα εκανε τιποτα παρα μονο αν τα αντισωματα γινοτανε σταδιακα πολυ πιο ισχυρα απεναντι του σε πορεια καποιων εβδομαδων .ετσι λοιπον μετα το εμβολιο ο εξασθενημενος εισαχθης ιος νικιεται και δημιουργουνται ετοιμοπολεμα αυτη τη φορα αντισωματα και για την κανονικη προσβολη ..... το εμβολιασθεν πουλι ειναι φορεας ή οχι; σαφως ειναι .ενος εξασθενημενου ,τιθασευμενου ιου ,οπως θα ειναι στην πορεια και ο κανονικος οταν τελικα νικηθει απο τα αντισωματα και του πουλιου που δεν θα εχει εμβολιασθει .... δηλαδη τα εμβολιασθεντα πουλια ειναι μολυσμενα και επικινδυνα με την μεχρι τωρα λογικη; 





εχω μαρτυρια που δικο μου πουλακι με ξερη ευλογια που δοθηκε παλιοτερα που δεν ηξερα περι των παραπανω και ειχα ζητησει να μην ζευγαρωθει ,αυτο τελικα εγινε την επομενη χρονια χωρις κανενα πουλι να νοσησει ,ουτε το πρωην αρρωστο .αυτο βεβαια δεν ειναι αποδειξη για κατι αλλα μια απλη μαρτυρια .

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα

και εμένα το δικό μου πέρασε ξηρή ευλογιά και τώρα είναι μια χαρά, όπως θα διαβάζατε και στο θεμα. Δεν γνωρίζω απο αρρώστιες πτηνών, παρά μόνο τα πολύ βασικά κ ούτε μεγάλη εμπειρία έχω. Όμως διάβασα αρκετά περί ξηρής ευλογιάς και έθεσα και αρκετά ερωτήματα όπως και εδώ στο φόρουμ. Όπως σωστά αναφέρει και ο Δημήτρης κ ήταν και ένα εύλογο παλαιότερο ερώτημα μου, αφού με το εμβόλιο περνά μέσα ο ιός εξασθενισμένος, γιατί και το πουλάκι αυτό να μην είναι φορέας ? 

Επίσης ένα άλλο ερώτημα μου είναι γιατί το εμβόλιο αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται κάθε χρόνο ? 1 φορά δεν αρκεί να αποκτήσει το πουλάκι τα αντισώματα ?  Διαβάζω επίσης οτι πουλάκια που γλύτωσαν απο την ευλογιά τα εμβολιάζουν και αυτά τον επόμενο χρόνο. 

Δεν είμαι γιατρός, ούτε γνωρίζω περί φαρμακευτικής, απλά τεκμηριωμένη απαντηση οτι το πουλάκι μενει για "παντα" φορέας δεν εχω δει πουθενά. Το καλύτερο είναι αυτό που έγραψε ο Δημήτρης. Εαν πρόκειται το πουλάκι αυτό ποτέ να το δώσουμε σε κάποιον, να αναφέρουμε το ιστορικό του.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που σιγουρα θυμαμαι απο συζητηση με γιατρο (ειχα ακουσει και αλλα ,αλλα δεν μεταδιδω κατι που δεν θυμαμαι καλα ) ειναι οτι σιγουρα δεν μεταδιδεται εκ γενετης στα μικρα .το ειχε εξηγησει σε σεμιναριο του ασκε αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τεκμηριωμενα αλλες λεπτομερειες

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη για καποιες ασαφειες στο ποστ 79 (προτελευταια μου δημοσιευση στο παρον ποστ ) γιατι περιειχε κατευθειαν αντιγραφη - συρραφη καποιων αναφορων μου σε παρομοιο θεμα σε αλλο φορουμ και υπηρχαν καποιες ασαφειες ,οι οποιες οσο γινεται διορθωθηκαν.επισης γινοτανε εκ παραδρομης αναφορα για πιθανη περιπτωση σε καποιο παιδι υγρης ευλογιας που δεν νομιζω εκει να υπηρχε.εδω στο θεμα του δημητρη (jimi gats) για αυτο που πεθανε χωρις να εχουμε μαρτυρια αν υπηρξαν ογκιδια στο στομα ή οχι ,δεν μπορουμε να το αποκλεισουμε .αν και το οτι δεν υπηρξε συνεχεια στη μεταδοση του προβληματος μαλλον δειχνει οτι δεν ειχαμε τετοια περιπτωση

----------


## ninos

Εγω Δημήτρη νομίζω οτι είναι άδικο να ζητάς συγνώμη, διότι δεν χρειάζεται κατ' εμένα.  Το αντίθετο μάλιστα, εμείς πρέπει να σου πούμε "ευχαριστώ" για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σου... Ούτε εσύ, ούτε εγώ, ούτε ο jimi gats, αλλά ούτε και κανένας απο τα παιδιά εδώ που γράφουν πιστεύω είναι γιατροί !! Ακόμα όμως και να ήταν κάποιος, "ασφαλής διάγνωση" μέσω Internet δεν νοείται. Απλά υποθέσεις κάνουνε όλοι απο τις εμπειρίες που έχει ο καθένας. Μερικές φόρες όμως οι εμπειρίες αυτές είναι απόλυτα διαφωτιστικές και σωστές με αποτέλεσμα να βοηθούν αρκετά, όπως έχει γίνει σε  δικές  μου περιπτώσεις.

Πιστεύω οτι όσοι γράφουν στο θέμα εδω για κάποιο πρόβλημα στον φτερωτό φίλο τους, το κάνουν απλά για να πάρουν μια γνώμη. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει γιατρός στην περιοχή, είτε αυτός που υπάρχει δεν είναι ειδικός στα πτηνά, οπότε εκεί είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως ο καθένας έχει ευθύνη για το τι θα πράξει ο ίδιος στο πουλάκι που έχει.

Για όλους τους παραπάνω λόγους, πιστεύω οτι δεν είναι ανάγκη να ζητά κάποιος συγνώμη.

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ηταν και ειναι ισως ακομα λιγο δυσνοητο το κειμενο ενω στο τελος υπηρχε και κομματι εκτος θεματος .λογω οτι εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχα βγει off line μετα απο λιγο δεν ειχα παρει χαμπαρι τα λαθη και σε θεματα υγειας καλα ειναι να μην μπερδευουμε περισσοτερο τον κοσμο που ειναι  ηδη αγχωμενος ειδικα με αυτο το θεμα αυτη την εποχη .το προβλημα εχει μεγαλη εκταση  αυτη την εποχη ,αλλα λιγοι το συζητουν ενω πριν 2-3 χρονια δεν το συζητουσαν καθολου ...

οπως και να χει ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια .μακαρι να ειχαμε και μια πιο εγκυρη γνωμη !

----------


## jk21

για οσους θα διαβασουν στο μελλον το θεμα (οι αλλοι θα το εχετε ηδη δει σημερα) , κατατοπιστικοτατο αρθρο που δινει απαντηση σε οποιες αποριες εκφραστηκανε στο παρον θεμα και ξεδιαλυνουν ισως και καποιες δικες μου λαθος θεσεις ,μπορουμε να δουμε εδω  Ευλογιά Καναρινιών

----------

